# bee-r.. wow



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

ive just got back,, from picking up the bee-r gtr.. and wow what a tool..there is no other car like it.. it cuts through the gears so fast.. feels really light. 1050kg.. and it holds the road like gule.. its a real tool.. my mate got a 610bhp gtr33.. and i beat him easy... im just on cloud 99.. tool.. money well spend... yours offolly..


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Amazing car dude, glad your enjoying it.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

1050kg :smokin:

Bet that is just amazing to drive. I really look forward to seeing this one in the flesh.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

i will try and bee at all the meets.. and track day..gtcars.net rule..


----------



## r33 akk (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice car mate, looks great.

by the way how much bhp does it have ?


----------



## FASTER MIKE!! (Mar 8, 2004)

holy **** that is light!


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

r33 akk said:


> Nice car mate, looks great.
> 
> by the way how much bhp does it have ?


510.. but only weighs 1050kg..


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Awesome car :smokin: 

1050kg ....... that seems VERY light for a 33.......
have you had it on a weigh bridge ????


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

no got the spec of thr car .. trust its light..


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

is it the car in your avatar?


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG] yeah thats the one...i fxxking love it..


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Im not a fan of the r33 but your car looks lovely,but im a bit unsure about that weight, as standard they weight 1550kgs or so ,where has 500kgs gone thats a hell of a weight to shed .


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

its got fxxk all in it.. carbon boot all the kit.. door panles,, allthe front,, light wheels.. all dun for race.. its sick.. all i can say is .. no dash.. no back seats.. no boot.. its just a race shell.. mad..


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I see. Great car but now way in hell it is 1050 kg. Maybe - 100 Kg from standard but that's it. And the HP....I though it was a standard engine running GT-SS? Maybe 420PS? (can't get more than this on standard inj)


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

No chance is it 1050kgs. Stuff like the frt wings and bonnet arent going to make any real difference to the weight, as they very light to begin with. 
Interested to see what it does weigh though? 
When I first saw this car for-sale in Japan, I thought I read that it had been converted to rear wheel drive, and set-up for dirft, not sure if mis-read the translation though.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Keith's stripped out R32 race-car is ~1100kg if I understand correctly. If you've managed to get your R33 to weigh 50kg less than his R32, I'm sure he'd be interested to know how. 

Nonetheless, looks like a great car.:smokin:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

surely it was have the weight onthe jap export/deregistration document ?


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

och the mans happy with his new toy. Who cares if the weight isnt spot on or if it isnt running the power figures it was advertised with. 
You have a very nice official Bee R GTR there mate, you are one lucky fella 
enjoy it!!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

offolly said:


> my mate got a 610bhp gtr33..


how many times have I heard this, lol  

And yeah, as said, bollocks does that weigh 1050kg!

Its quite nice though


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

lol @ 1050kg's

Youve spent alot of money on something you dont know too much about here! 

The car does look awesome though


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Not in a million years mate does that weigh 1050kg's
Did you not enquire about car before you bought it???

Don't get me wrong this is a very nice looking GTR.
Enjoy it.


Mick


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

As has been said by others, I think you'll find that your figures aren't accurate. Unless you have seriously changed the car since it's four or five page feature in the recent magazine article you're just plain wrong. I imagine either someone has led you or perhaps you've just got the wrong end of the stick, which is easily done. To save you getting lambasted from pillar to post, I would suggest you get your car to a weighbridge and rolling road or engine dyno and get someone to post the pictures for you.

Nice car and enjoyed reading the article on it.


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

Loving that :smokin: 

In Banzai as well last year  

Think it was in the PowerVechiles collum


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

I agree bout the weight issue but he said in one of his other posts that it has had some work done by Ron K over here so it could be posting more than the 395hp quoted in J-Tuner when it was in Japan.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

*J-tuner issue 11*

_The basis of the project is a Midnight Purple R33 GTR, which has been totally stripped out, shedding about 100kg in the process...

The engine was left in its standard form, but some HKS GT-SS turbines have been added for use at low boost, and up the power to almost 400bhp. The ECU has been remapped... Greddy front pipes... Fujitsubo exhaust..._

If it's the same one. 

I bet it stops pretty quick, "Brembo F50 front callipers and 355mm discs, Bee-R pads all round.":smokin:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Luffy said:


> I agree bout the weight issue but he said in one of his other posts that it has had some work done by Ron K over here so it could be posting more than the 395hp quoted in J-Tuner when it was in Japan.


True. The turbos are rated for at least 280ps (interestingly HKS themselves actually quote 320ps) and it has all the backup systems to run more boost already. However, if the clutch is a single plate super coppermix, that's only rated to 420ps.


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

DRAGON said:


> When I first saw this car for-sale in Japan, I thought I read that it had been converted to rear wheel drive, and set-up for dirft, not sure if mis-read the translation though.


Thats a totally different car.  Thats the Bee-R drift car which is an R32 with R34 front end. There are two or three, one of which used to be a GTR and has been RWD converted


----------



## FASTER MIKE!! (Mar 8, 2004)

ive seen pictures off the site where it was up for sale and it has no interior the whole dash has gone, no carpets door cards etc. proper race car look about it. think he said the the door skins are carbon too, so it is possable that its lighter than kieths car.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

This is the interior


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

the lad posted up in another thread of his that the spec has now changed .. he has a dyno sheet to prove its 530hp ....


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

bloke spends circa £20k on a skyline, the car WE all love, comes on here to meet people and be a part of the communtiy and gets slated for talking bollox!

well done for making him feel welcome lads!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

well said Luffy .. couldnt agree more.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Everyone has praised his car, we're just in doubt about the weight. The power could easily have been upped since its feature in J-tuner but there are people with professionally built, single-seat, race GTRs that they've spent over £100k on that aren't down to that weight.

Maybe he is right but people just want to know how. That thing still has some excess items in it even. Remove the passenger seat and door linings and you'd be down to near 1000kg based on it only weighing 1050kg.

That said, welcome offolly. Your car is great (better than mine) regardless of its weight/bhp!


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Keith's stripped out R32 race-car is ~1100kg if I understand correctly. If you've managed to get your R33 to weigh 50kg less than his R32, I'm sure he'd be interested to know how.
> 
> Nonetheless, looks like a great car.:smokin:


i took the car to rk to day...they love,d it..yeah and it is 1050kg.. for real
...theres no dash.. no seats,, just carbon ones.. carbon back shelf.. carbon door pannles..real carbon boddy kit... bumpper... no boot.. .. the jap who had this car.. and the boys at bee-r ,,no there shit.. .. if you gimps dont beleave me.. then ,,thats up to you,, chat to rob.. with the 1000bhp 32.. hes seen the bee .. its a tool..there no over gtr like this.. easy top 10 in the world.. diffs r loud tho..lol.. bee-r gtr.. 510 bhp.. 399 lfb-ft.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

*the power of the bee*








[/URL][/IMG] there you go girls..lol


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

offolly said:


> i took the car to rk to day...they love,d it..yeah and it is 1050kg.. for real
> ...theres no dash.. no seats,, just carbon ones.. carbon back shelf.. carbon door pannles..real carbon boddy kit... bumpper... no boot.. .. the jap who had this car.. and the boys at bee-r ,,no there shit.. .. if you gimps dont beleave me.. then ,,thats up to you,, chat to rob.. with the 1000bhp 32.. hes seen the bee .. its a tool..there no over gtr like this.. easy top 10 in the world.. diffs r loud tho..lol.. bee-r gtr.. 510 bhp.. 399 lfb-ft.


Did GTRFan get a car then ?

Come on fairs fair, you all pulled him up over a lot less than this .. buy your way to the top of the tree, line up gents, line up.

Offolly, its a nice track car, well done, get a spell checker please.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

im house it bigger then yours..lol


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

offolly said:


> i took the car to rk to day...they love,d it..yeah and it is 1050kg.. for real
> ...theres no dash.. no seats,, just carbon ones.. carbon back shelf.. carbon door pannles..real carbon boddy kit... bumpper... no boot.. .. the jap who had this car.. and the boys at bee-r ,,no there shit.. .. if you gimps dont beleave me.. then ,,thats up to you,, chat to rob.. with the 1000bhp 32.. hes seen the bee .. its a tool..there no over gtr like this.. easy top 10 in the world.. diffs r loud tho..lol.. bee-r gtr.. 510 bhp.. 399 lfb-ft.


lol .. ok m8 .. calm down a bit will you 

they aren't gimps .. they are a bunch of very clued up lads who know alot more about skylines than you do son .. its very very light indeed im sure, but even i would question it being 1050kg.

as for the top 10 thing m8 .. behave yourself .. you sound like a 10 year old. 

you have a lovely car .. enjoy it .. enjoy this forum. 

S


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

offolly said:


> im house it bigger then yours..lol


u talk rear goob as well, yer parnts must be ploud


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

brooksie said:


> lol .. ok m8 .. calm down a bit will you
> 
> they aren't gimps .. they are a bunch of very clued up lads who know alot more about skylines than you do son .. its very very light indeed im sure, but even i would question it being 1050kg.
> 
> ...


oliver racing.. harris, racing... its in the blood.. i know too much..lol.. remember you never know who ya chatting too,,


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

lol Brooksie  

Offolly - sure you are excited but as others have said you cant hurl abuse everywhere & it's worth staying on the forum to find out technical bits/info/support.

Time for you to get the trackday calendar out now then  

As for weight it matters not what the end weight is as long as you enjoy.
As for 1050 who knows unless you get it on a set of scales, I know personally that it takes an awful lot of cutting the crap out of the car to get down to a silly weight (ie pre preg carbon doors,dash,boot lid, bonnet, perspex glass, cutting the crap out of the boot, arches etc etc etc). 

If you havnt already - get yourself a good alarm & tracker - the car looks great & make sure no scum bags take it etc.


----------



## dirtbox (Mar 27, 2006)

hello all you skyline bods, just wanted to say ive driven
offollys bee and its 510 bhp, its 100% 1050kg, feel it needed to bee said. it has light glass, ultra light everything in fact. i know olly and im sure if you asked him and was so worried if the bee is what he says he would let anyone look over it and test it. i dont know as much about skylines as other bods but i know this one. trust" ITS THE REAL DEAL!"


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

offolly said:


> oliver racing.. harris, racing... its in the blood.. i know too much..lol.. remember you never know who ya chatting too,,



WHAT A LOAD OF BOLLOCKS,

As 
Crail Loser said Get a spell checker.

Mate i love the luck of the car it's hardcore. But please don't be talking pure shite.

Beer rocks.    

Laters Mick


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

oliver racing .com .. ha ha ..1982 winners of fast tex ,, and wrc invo reps.. ask tommy..


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

offolly said:


> i took the car to rk to day...they love,d it..yeah and it is 1050kg.. for real
> ...theres no dash.. no seats,, just carbon ones.. carbon back shelf.. carbon door pannles..real carbon boddy kit... bumpper... no boot.. .. the jap who had this car.. and the boys at bee-r ,,no there shit.. .. if you gimps dont beleave me.. then ,,thats up to you,, chat to rob.. with the 1000bhp 32.. hes seen the bee .. its a tool..there no over gtr like this.. easy top 10 in the world.. diffs r loud tho..lol.. bee-r gtr.. 510 bhp.. 399 lfb-ft.


In that case you have my unreserved apologies and congrats! And it still has a passenger seat?!:smokin:


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah.. thanks .. lol


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

offolly said:


> im house it bigger then yours..lol


 The ultimate comeback. 

Let's have a forum for comparing houses.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

m6beg said:


> WHAT A LOAD OF BOLLOCKS,
> 
> As
> Crail Loser said Get a spell checker.
> ...


oliver ... racing //please sir can i have some more,,,


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]dont make me mad..lol


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ofolly,

Why is it you think it's totally acceptable to slate a respectable tuner after they charged you for some work. Yet the minute anyone challenges you, you take umbrage and become quite abusive. I don't mind which road you travel - but make sure you are willing to take it as well as dish it out if that's your choice.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

my house is big.. and im rich...lol..i wish..


----------



## Quicksilver (Mar 12, 2005)

530bhp and 1050kg... Sounds like this is a guaranteed low 9 sec @ 145mph+ car.. You have a lot to back up now


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

offolly said:


> my house is big.. and im a cockbag.....


you own a "tool" .... now you are acting like one  

as i said earlier .. you have a great car .. i honestly don't care if you are nigel mansell but you would do well to listen to the people on this forum.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> ofolly,
> 
> Why is it you think it's totally acceptable to slate a respectable tuner after they charged you for some work. Yet the minute anyone challenges you, you take umbrage and become quite abusive. I don't mind which road you travel - but make sure you are willing to take it as well as dish it out if that's your choice.


ok.. it just ive had a lot of people say the same thing.. i just think its not right.. but its forgot now.. i now use someone else the tune my cars.. ok.. and so do a lot of people.. theres nothing like a bill ,,then an abbey bill,,its well known in this game.. when i live,d in the usa,, i did run a tunning garage.. i know the apple..the big one.. but that was a long time ago..thanks


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

not that dreaded "cockbag"  

Have to admit that it's becoming a bit boring now.
Yep good car, nope not the best that is owned on here by a long way,
nope not the fastest either by a long way, nope not the lightest either yet i cant see a list of other people annoying others etc.

Time to grow up a bit or going to have to annoy another group soon i think .............


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

Quicksilver said:


> 530bhp and 1050kg... Sounds like this is a guaranteed low 9 sec @ 145mph+ car.. You have a lot to back up now


r u ****ed.. lol..550bhp 850kg..westfield..10..9s....please..tvr ..1000kg 480bhp..11s ..please.. oliver racing.com


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

offolly said:


> ok.. it just ive had a lot of people say the same thing.. i just think its not right.. but its forgot now..


Clearly you've completely missed the point (again!)  
The problem wasn't what happend it was how you behaved, which you thought was acceptable. But the minute people behave that way to you, you find it unfair and become abusive.

Clearly you have no idea.
....... and your English sucks!


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

trackday addict said:


> not that dreaded "cockbag"
> 
> Have to admit that it's becoming a bit boring now.
> Yep good car, nope not the best that is owned on here by a long way,
> ...


the bee is the best mad gtr.. the japs r gods.. bee-racing r easy one of the best..we all know that..


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Clearly you have no idea.
> ....... and your English sucks!


And what is it with oliverracing that you need to stick it in every other post, is it your company, are we all supposed to know what it is, is it well known?

Nice car, bad attitude, shame.

Alex B


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

offolly said:


> ok.. it just ive had a lot of people say the same thing.. i just think its not right.. but its forgot now.. i now use someone else the tune my cars.. ok.. and so do a lot of people.. theres nothing like a bill ,,then an abbey bill,,its well known in this game.. when i live,d in the usa,, i did run a tunning garage.. i know the apple..the big one.. but that was a long time ago..thanks


Lol, this guys absolutly bursting with shite or this is the worst windup that been on here for a while.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

offolly said:


> r u ****ed.. lol..550bhp 850kg..westfield..10..9s....please..tvr ..1000kg 480bhp..11s ..please.. oliver racing.com


What a **** 2 tonne lemon would kick your ****.
And i would take ya money as well.

Like we all said at the start.

Great car AWESOME car.

But mate i think its SHITE now you ****ed it for me. And yourself.


Laters Mick


----------



## Quicksilver (Mar 12, 2005)

my 750hk 1690kg MKIV supra made [email protected] with a bad 1.7sec 60ft

http://www.turbofast.com.au/drag.html

your car 2100Lbs/530bhp

my car 3600Lbs/750bhp


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

my good ,,ya all moody..why.. bee happy.. my god.. what is it with you lot.. the bee-r is a good car.. 1050kg.. 510bhp.. live with it.. if ya dont what to chat about the car,,then ,, go and chat about some thing else.. its easy.. im just telling ya what the car has got.. bee bee bee ..


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

offolly said:


> my good ,,ya all moody..why.. bee happy.. my god.. what is it with you lot.. the bee-r is a good car...


absolutely right  Just a shame the owner is a complete and utter tosser


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

m6beg said:


> What a **** 2 tonne lemon would kick your ****.
> And i would take ya money as well.
> 
> Like we all said at the start.
> ...


any time son.. lol.. boys.. one of then gimps that gives it ,, but can,t back it up.. only if you new,,


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

GET LOST!!!!!!!!!!!!

moderators please ban this idiot!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

offolly said:


> any time son.. lol.. boys.. one of then gimps that gives it ,, but can,t back it up.. only if you new,,



That would be something I'd like to see, Mick, you were on about going to the night drags on the 22nd!  

Alex B


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ofolly,

Here's a thought for you: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=51829
..... just a suggestion


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> absolutely right  Just a shame the owner is a complete and utter tosser


Got to agree.

God dam shame.

(John hows the car?????)


Mick


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> absolutely right  Just a shame the owner is a complete and utter tosser


lol.. you just cant take it..mad..


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Alex j B said:


> That would be something I'd like to see, Mick, you were on about going to the night drags on the 22nd!
> 
> Alex B


Yes Alex i am going in the Lemon.

And i have sorted the launch out so no problem BRING IT ON.

Mick.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> absolutely right  Just a shame the owner is a complete and utter tosser



Yup that about sums it up, all that hard work done by Bee-R just to end up being owned by a twat  

Hehe its kinda funny really, shame nice car but everytime I see it now I will just think .... muppet, lol.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

GTRalex said:


> GET LOST!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> moderators please ban this idiot!


look mate..all ive dun is tell people about the best gtr ,,my bee-r.. and some gimp..with the jun,, starts giving it,, and blar blar blar.. who.. dont they like people that do better then them.. oh well. move on then mate,,


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

offolly said:


> any time son.. lol.. boys.. one of then gimps that gives it ,, but can,t back it up.. only if you new,,



Thats got to be your best & most stupid post yet  
Go on then race Mick for "pinks" (your kind of talk)
Shame it came to this if it is indeed your car as you have tainted it for a lot of people now as it's a small world & if i bumped into you would honestly think what a tosser etc.

hey ho ....


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Yes Alex i am going in the Lemon.
> 
> And i have sorted the launch out so no problem BRING IT ON.
> 
> Mick.



So, offolly, that challenge you mentioned! :smokin: 

Alex B


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

offolly said:


> any time son.. lol.. boys.. one of then gimps that gives it ,, but can,t back it up.. only if you new,,


Erm, if only YOU knew !

I suggest you do a bit of research !    

You clearly bought a great car (it's had nothing but compliments since DCD took the photo's of it in Japan and since you've bought it), but your attitude seriously sucks. How to alienate youself from a community extremely rapidly.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

offolly said:


> look mate..all ive dun is tell people about the best gtr ,,my bee-r.. and some gimp..with the jun,, starts giving it,, and blar blar blar.. who.. dont they like people that do better then them.. oh well. move on then mate,,



hehehehehehehe

Anytime my freind anytime you name the place and i will race you for your Bee.


Mick


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah ,, round a track,,, donnington..


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Before I start. Why are you challenging a drag car to a track race? 
Talk about ridiculous! I guess you either really don't know what the hell your talking about or you clearly have no idea generally.

Now, back to my original thoughts...................



Okay ofolly. Let's stop the ridiculous merry go-round of name calling and pettymindedness.

Clearly you like your car. Heck we all like 'em that's why we use this forum and that's why some of us join the Owners Club. Nobody has an issue with how pleased you are or with how much you like your car.

You raised some suspect points and people challenged them. Instead of dealing in a rational manner you resorted to a tabloid gutter approach. Shame, but I guess we;re all different. Thank goodness most of the people I meet don't portray themselves the way you do, I can only hope this is your keyboard persona and not your true personality.

If you are happy to continue this pathetic attempt at rational debate then I can recommend several forums that you will find far more to your palat. If, however, you feel you are prepared to rationalise your responses and give considered opinion I suspect you may get a far more considered and rational response.

Finally, if you want to be taken seriously you have to behave in a manner befiting. If you want to be treated as a mature individual perhaps you should consider promoting yourself as one. Sentences would be a good start. Proper grammar a positive attribute. Other than that I can only suggest that if you continue in this vein you will have no respect from anyone, no matter how well your car performs - if it is respect you crave. If however respect is not a necessity, then why is it so important to you.

...............Just a thought.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

look, you dont come on here and think you own the forum and slate other peoples cars and expect to spoken to nicely.

i think you have just messed your chances now of meeting up with other skyline owners and being spoken about nicely. you have a great car but dont use that as an excuse to think you are above all others!

oh and please go and get some english lessons on punctuation.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> ...............Just a thought.


Ach ... you will have lost him right there.

Anyway, still refuse to believe this poster is over the age of 10.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

ive not sad or been rude.. you all started it.. im sweet.. we all love gtrs.. and in sorry if ,, ya taking it the wrong way.. and we all know the jun,, is a 1000bhp.. drag beast.. y the fxxk would i race that .. down the run way..he would win.. but track.. then now thats a race.. and one i would love to take part in..win or lose.. but remember..ive been racing car for years.. and love you all. ps ..bee happy..


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Crail Loser said:


> Ach ... you will have lost him right there.
> 
> Anyway, still refuse to believe this poster is over the age of 10.



Me too i Bit. Sorry


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Offolly can you post a pic showing your DOB please  

remember beee happy
dont beeee upset if you get banned
I dont beelieve the crap you have come out with
dont beeee offended i I use a brooksie phrase & call you a cockbag  
beee safe, beeelieve in yourself, & beee careful out there


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

ive not sad or been rude.. you all started it.. im sweet.. we all love gtrs.. and im sorry if ,, ya taking it the wrong way.. and we all know the jun,, is a 1000bhp.. drag beast.. y the fxxk would i race that .. down the run way..he would win.. but track.. then now thats a race.. and one i would love to take part in..win or lose.. but remember..ive been racing car for years.. and love you all. ps ..bee happy..


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG] do you like me


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Just goes to show any noob can get a bank loan and buy a nice car!!

Sad thing about it is it wouldnt suprise me one little bit if a lovely car gets wrapped round a lamp post within the next few weeks, in fact i'd put money on it  

Nice car shame it went to someone who should be driving a nova or saxo


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

offolly said:


> ive not sad or been rude.. you all started it.. im sweet.. we all love gtrs.. and in sorry if ,, ya taking it the wrong way.. and we all know the jun,, is a 1000bhp.. drag beast.. y the fxxk would i race that .. down the run way..he would win.. but track.. then now thats a race.. and one i would love to take part in..win or lose.. but remember..ive been racing car for years.. and love you all. ps ..bee happy..



Take a chill pill.

We all love your car. But we don't know you fact so just chill a bit.
The Lemon hasn't got 1000 hp never has. But it will.
Just calm down and enjoy the site its Brilliant, Stick with it you will enjoy honest!! I dint want no silly ****ing fude with anyone life it to short mate to be honest.
Start from fresh Re born OFFOLLY.


Cheers Mick


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*The Bee*R car is a fine example of an extreme R33 GT-R*

And it is obvious that you love it to bits and it gives you the rush of all time.

Your car is the one where I saw the Border Racing wings that are now on my car. I look forward to seeing that car for real and looking it over. It's not my ideal of a Skyline, but you've gotta respect the single minded design and build. I'd be interested to see how it goes sub 4k revs too.

As for yourself, I am not sure. Allowing for the sheer enthusiasm colouring your posts, you have a very high opinion of your car. 

I think mine is f***ing marvellous as well. But I would be the first to admit it's only another high power Skyline, and not to everyone's taste either.

You need to understand that your car is fine, but not the giant slaying god of all Skylines you think it is. Every f***er on this forum drives the Skyline they consider to be the best they can get for now. If you don't recognise that and ease up, you can turn up in the Jun Hyper Lemon or the Waste Sports Zero-4 R33 and we'll still think you're a ****.

You have a nice Skyline that's had a magazine feature. End of.


----------



## Quicksilver (Mar 12, 2005)

So you are saying that you will not test your car at a drag meet and show us that you’re not full of shit? Even if you have a bad start your Mph will be there to show us that you car is so light and powerfull as you want it to be..


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

offolly said:


> ive not sad or been rude..


rude as in foul language - no (unless you count calling someone a gimp). Rude in your general brusqeness and overall manner, 10 out of 10 for that one - sorry.



offolly said:


> you all started it..


actually no. Various people on here questioned yor claims. The acidic responses came from you



offolly said:


> im sweet..


No you aint! Unless of course your idea of sweet is at 180' to the rest of the world



offolly said:


> and im sorry if ,, ya taking it the wrong way..


I doubt it was taken the wrong way. I suspect it was meant with intent and it is in that vein it was taken



offolly said:


> and we all know the jun,, is a 1000bhp.. drag beast.. y the fxxk would i race that .. down the run way..he would win..


Then why challenge it? DOH!

but remember..ive been racing car for years.. and love you all. ps ..bee happy..[/QUOTE]
I think you may also have inhaled too much high lead fuel in the process


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

jae said:


> And it is obvious that you love it to bits and it gives you the rush of all time.
> 
> Your car is the one where I saw the Border Racing wings that are now on my car. I look forward to seeing that car for real and looking it over. It's not my ideal of a Skyline, but you've gotta respect the single minded design and build. I'd be interested to see how it goes sub 4k revs too.
> 
> ...


Well said. INTER PRO ?????? INN LEMON?????


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

ROFL , I love these funny comments.

And I would like to think that you would respect others and their cars.
John has explained to you nicely what things you are doing wrong and how to correct them , and so have other owners. 

I too have explained to you in your misplaced threads but again , you do not decide to take our advice and be sensible. To Be Honest , I don't think you belong here if your going to keep being like this.

Shouldn't you be on the Cruising forums with your 17 year old friends with their Clios and Saxos Etc.? I'm sure they'd understand all the jibberish your talking about your Unbeatable Bee-R* and your friends 600bhp Skyline. 

But I wouldn't reccomend coming onto this forum and dissing off other people's pride and joy. As Jim will pound you with his comebacks , and Bladerider will also have a go , and you wouldn't want to get into an argument with him!

Just calm down , We know you love your car we get the point! Bee this Bee that , leave it for one post please ! We already know that your seeking attention.

Like everyone has said.

It's just a shame the Bee-R* has fallen into the hands of someone like you , so disrespectful and so idiotic.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Here here.

Still race you though


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

offolly said:


> i took the car to rk to day...they love,d it..yeah and it is 1050kg.. for real
> ...theres no dash.. no seats,, just carbon ones.. carbon back shelf.. carbon door pannles..real carbon boddy kit... bumpper... no boot.. .. the jap who had this car.. and the boys at bee-r ,,no there shit.. .. if you gimps dont beleave me.. then ,,thats up to you,, chat to rob.. with the 1000bhp 32.. hes seen the bee .. its a tool..there no over gtr like this.. easy top 10 in the world.. diffs r loud tho..lol.. bee-r gtr.. 510 bhp.. 399 lfb-ft.


offolly

Not a chance your car is 1050kg the HKS drag 33 is just over 1100kg
i am sure Marios car is about 1200kg and it does not have a boot floor.

Keith


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

no way do i think my gtr is the best,, the jun.. is my cup of tea,, and would love the have a ripp in that car,, i must say i have been pulling ya legs... a bit ,, but the bee is good ,, for track.. i took a mate dan out for a ripp. .. lol ,, he was begging me to stop..it takes bends realy fast.. last year i was lucky to drive a gt car.. around donnington.. and my god i would say that this gtr with the right set up ,would not be far behind it.... but what would i know..?


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

keith said:


> offolly
> 
> Not a chance your car is 1050kg the HKS drag 33 is just over 1100kg
> i am sure Marios car is about 1200kg and it does not have a boot floor.
> ...


hks drag car.. 100kg fuel cell. and the tyres are 20kg eash.. and dont for get the shoot,,and boxs.. and roll bars,, my roll bars r carbon..


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

offolly said:


> no way do i think my gtr is the best,, the jun.. is my cup of tea,, and would love the have a ripp in that car,, i must say i have been pulling ya legs... a bit ,, but the bee is good ,, for track.. i took a mate dan out for a ripp. .. lol ,, he was begging me to stop..it takes bends realy fast.. last year i was lucky to drive a gt car.. around donnington.. and my god i would say that this gtr with the right set up ,would not be far behind it.... but what would i know..?





offolly said:


> look mate..all ive dun is tell people about the best gtr ,,my bee-r.. and some gimp..with the jun,, starts giving it,, and blar blar blar.. who.. dont they like people that do better then them.. oh well. move on then mate,,


Rofl , Now your just talking through your **** mate.
Don't you even read what you said in your old posts?
Or maybe you have memory loss? Ahh! That explains why your having trouble to spell! Maybe you could get someone to Scribe for you? Or you could always go back to school. I'm sure you'd get a lot of attention there with you and the best GTR around?  Isn't that what you want.

Jeehz , get your priorities sorted.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

hehehehhhehee What a Spooner Offolly.


Mick


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

keith said:


> offolly
> 
> Not a chance your car is 1050kg the HKS drag 33 is just over 1100kg
> i am sure Marios car is about 1200kg and it does not have a boot floor.
> ...


ok mate.. ive seen a lot of race cars.. and this car is bear,,, really bear.. like a bear in the woods,, looking for this mum.. to bee real..im just going on the sspec.. that bee-r have got.. and the email from jap land.. i will go to my mates car yard? and see the real kgs.. ok..


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

I used to love that R33 every time I saw it I thought "that would make a sound track-day investment"

now I just think "chav-mobile, let's go for a ripp" what do you wanna ripp? your trousers? 

blimey, this is not the way to get to know the uk skyline community offolly

Sev


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

m6beg said:


> hehehehhhehee What a Spooner Offolly.
> 
> 
> Mick


spooner.. race me jun man.. donnington.. mmmmmmmmmmmm ,,just think u could win,,


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

ROFL.

Am I dreaming? 
Or is Cem making us all laugh by hiding under another username?
Do you know what colour your Skyline is?


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

SkylineBoy said:


> ROFL.
> 
> Am I dreaming?
> Or is Cem making us all laugh by hiding under another username?
> Do you know what colour your Skyline is?


Have you just changed your avatar???

 PMSL..... quality!


Sev


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

Big Sev said:


> I used to love that R33 every time I saw it I thought "that would make a sound track-day investment"
> 
> now I just think "chav-mobile, let's go for a ripp" what do you wanna ripp? your trousers?
> 
> ...


what a girl..lol.. not u aswell. my god ya all the same,, please stop being rude,, we dont stand for that,, ok .. or ya get banned..


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

SkylineBoy said:


> ROFL.
> 
> Am I dreaming?
> Or is Cem making us all laugh by hiding under another username?
> Do you know what colour your Skyline is?


green,,like you..lol


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

ive met this guy ...he might seem like hes taking the **** out of you lot,but if met in person seems a real nice bloke whos into his motors...like us all...


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Hhahah You could always get your car painted like your Day-to-day car?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ofolly,

try this one for size:

*sen-tence*: A grammatical unit that is syntactically independent and has a subject that is expressed or, as in imperative sentences, understood and a predicate that contains at least one finite verb. 

Just thought you should know.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

fxxk ..were did you get that.. it poo poo.. lol.. sweet..


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

HEHEHEHEHEHEEEHHEHEEHH


What a mong you are.


Keith is the man that knows about these things mate. He has one of the quickest car on the planet./ So best you go and Fukc off now i have had my fill of you you ******. I hope i don't see you around You have a lot to learn mate.


Now i will never talk to you again. you are quite welcome to introduce your self at a show or other but i wouldn't if ii was you.

Mick


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> ofolly,
> 
> try this one for size:
> 
> ...


what.. ??????????? ha ha ..


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

I found it next to your Skyline , Assuming you know what a Skyline is but , I thought it might be yours. So i thought I'd remind you of your second car.

ROFL John :smokin:


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

your.. gay..dony lie.. its your car..we know now,,its ok you can come out.. lots of people do..mr young did ..


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

you sound like a [email protected]


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Rofl , You think your amazing along with your car.
By the way , You just made a hell of a mistake pi55ing off Michael like that.
You Do realise from now on your going to be recognised as the Twat of GTR.co.uk? It's your own fault , not our problem , now you go off and hang around corner shops in hoodies with your friends ! 

Goodbye.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

you girl ,, fxxk em ,, im offolly..the king of the gtr world .. we r taking over.. offolly ,rob 1000bhp...32.. d,,box dan 950 bhp mini.. with gas,, anyway go to bed ya got school in the morning..


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

offolly
Your my hero... 

SkylineBoy 
You Rock !!!


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

offolly said:


> you girl ,, fxxk em ,, im offolly..the king of the gtr world .. we r taking over.. offolly ,rob 1000bhp...32.. d,,box dan 950 bhp mini.. with gas,, anyway go to bed ya got school in the morning..


haha you really are a twat are you how about you go take your face for a ****


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

stevenh said:


> haha you really are a twat are you how about you go take your face for a ****


gimp..gtr 32 boy ,,1000bhp,,in the house,,go to bed son,,ya playing with the big boys. gimp


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

offolly said:


> gimp..gtr 32 boy ,,1000bhp,,in the house,,go to bed son,,ya playing with the big boys. gimp



i already am a big boy unlike you my friend


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

stevenh said:


> i already am a big boy unlike you my friend


ok then bee like one then ,,and stop bee,,ing rude,, or ya get banned,, we dont stand for that on this site,, its just skyline chat.. and weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ..pooooooooooooooooooooooooo.. ok


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

offolly said:


> gimp..gtr 32 boy ,,1000bhp,,in the house,,go to bed son,,ya playing with the big boys. gimp


bro, u sound like a 12 yr [email protected]**er....chav....go......away


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Actually we're off tommorrow , Cleaners and Janitors are going on strike!

Official Offolly Volcabulary :

im offolly..the king of the gtr world - Im a total Dick.

race me jun man – I Lose!

the bee-r is a good car – Ha! My Saxo beats you!

all ive dun is tell people about the best gtr – My Saxo sucks!

and some gimp..with the jun – That really cool , intelligent guy that knows how to spell.


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

offolly said:


> ok then bee like one then ,,and stop bee,,ing rude,, or ya get banned,, we dont stand for that on this site,, its just skyline chat.. and weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ..pooooooooooooooooooooooooo.. ok


haha says mr right gimp of the century


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

lol ,,use,ing me words..remember school..mum will be cross.. have you dun ya home work..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

there was a time , last year, when i read though these forums and thought the GT-R register was a sensible forum that didnt take any of the normal useless "web nonsense". .....

threads like this really make me not want to comment / view this forum......and i am suprised the moderators have let you comment as much as you have..

when i saw Dino's pictures of the 33 , i did think it would go to someone in the UK who would look after it well and share the info and tune up this car has had in detail so that others could benefit from what bee*r have clearly made into (on the face of it) an very well suited 33...

there will always be cars out there which are "better" in some respects to whatever you own...(33 GT-R owners wishing they had a 32 GT-R...Just kidding hehe)...but i do find your comments olly quite immature.

it can be said that yes bee*r have done alot of work to this gt-r and its a nice example...

but you know what, im sure there are quite a few cars in the land of the rising sun which are "on par" to that 33....

it only takes one person to undo all the hard work and development gone into that skyline, and i think youve taken full ownership of that

i think in 3 months time (and i hope im wrong) we will see your car on the for sale section either with a thrashed/dead engine, or in bits being broken giong by your driving style, i do hope im wrong........

GT-Rs are fantastic cars....but a special GT-R like the Bee*r one can be bought....just so long as you have the £ in your pocket

you owning that gtr doesnt make you any more "special" than someone who has a nice stock example....it just means that you had the $ in your pocket and could afford something a little unsual.

enjoy your car but think about your comments on the forum


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Just learn to spell and learn where and when to use full stops in a sentence.
Do you know you use a Captial letter at the start of each sentence?
Look , heres your first lesson :

Captial letter
^
|
| -- Thats a Capital letter.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

I bet you a pound - that this thread wont be there in the morning. (or at the very least Locked)

Make mental note - Value added post...

This is the General section for chr1st's sake.


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

ROFL , This is the morning , can I get my pound?  
I hope it is , I could keep going , but I think he would eventually break down and suffer from mental issues.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

SkylineBoy said:


> Just learn to spell and learn where and when to use full stops in a sentence.
> Do you know you use a Captial letter at the start of each sentence?
> Look , heres your first lesson :
> 
> ...


bod,, what a bod..


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

just in case you didn't get it the first time 

*sen-tence*: A grammatical unit that is syntactically independent and has a subject that is expressed or, as in imperative sentences, understood and a predicate that contains at least one finite verb. 

Just thought you should know.


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Bod? 

Can you explain to me what this means? Is this some type of Chav term you and your friends use while your out mugging old ladies?


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> just in case you didn't get it the first time
> 
> *sen-tence*: A grammatical unit that is syntactically independent and has a subject that is expressed or, as in imperative sentences, understood and a predicate that contains at least one finite verb.
> 
> Just thought you should know.


your a bod too.. ya all bods..


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

offolly said:


> and your a right wxxker.. any way ,, and more ,,,,,,,................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...........................


No capital letter
Two full stops instead of one
etc. etc.

I thought you was just an idiot. I was mistaken. You're a complete moron.


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

and your a right wxxker.. any way ,, and more ,,,,,,,................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...........................


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

See you in hell...


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

nice knowing you you twat bye bye


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

offolly said:


> and your a right wxxker.. any way ,, and more ,,,,,,,................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...........................


Err wrong. My sexual preferences and deviations are not public knowledge and your assumption is wrong. Your complete inability to understand your fellow man and to formulate a sentence has been clearly demonstrated and proves my argument completely.

QED


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Offolly see here:

Attention Noobs and idiots

I think we've all established you are both...


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Err wrong. My sexual preferences and deviations are not public knowledge and your assumption is wrong. Your complete inability to understand your fellow man and to formulate a sentence has been clearly demonstrated and proves my argument completely.
> 
> QED


please..right it been fun,, good night my friend.. ps i love you all. just playing.. bee-r gtr.. what a car..


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

Demon Dave said:


> Offolly see here:
> 
> Attention Noobs and idiots
> 
> I think we've all established you are both...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. what ever..please..


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

offolly said:


> yeah ,, round a track,,, donnington..


nice car.

fancy entering this :

http://timeattack.co.uk/


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

LOL, I go away for 24 hours, log on and see 10 pages on this subject....So I thought it must be something very interesting...Only to discover it's a slagging match of uneven odds  

Some of you have too much time on yer hands 

I'll get my coat   

Miguel


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

offolly,
Your getting a fresh chance to enjoy the forum, please make the most of it.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Too late


----------

